# First time shooting 229



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi guys, I took my new P229 to the range today. I love it!! I was wondering what you all use for protecting the exterior of your guns. I cleaned and applied a light coating of the oil/conditioner that came with my Clean Bore kit to all the interior parts. I used the Silicone infused cloth that came with the kit to wipe down the exterior. I like not having an oily film on my Sig. Anyway, what do you all use? Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just keep it wiped down with that silicone cloth and it should be just fine. Good luck.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Baldy. The Silicone Cloth is suposed to leave behind an Invisable coating right? It wiped on dry and the finish looks like new. No "shiny" look.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Sig Al said:


> ...protecting the exterior of your guns.


The cloth you use will work, I simply wipe it with an old cloth t-shirt. Unless you are nearby the ocean and salt water, your gun is not going to became a block of rust. It's treated steel, a super finish. Now, if you store it away for months at a time, I'd rub it down periodically with an oil/silicone cloth.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I use stainless steel lube, it stays on a little better than most other lubes. Oh and congrats on the new toy. The Sig p229 it truly one of the best handguns on the market.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. After I cleaned and lubed, I wiped the exterior down with an old t-shirt then with the Silicone Cloth. I like how it looks. Clean and not oily. I just want to make sure that it will be protected. I don't plan on storing the Sig for a long period of time. If I were, then I might feel more comfortable with a ligh coating of oil. Thanks again for the replies.


----------

